# And this boys and girls is why drugs are bad



## Blake Bowden (Apr 8, 2009)

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IJWS6qyy7bw&feature=player_embedded"]YouTube - Billy Bob Thornton 'Blow Up' on Q TV[/ame]

good grief.


----------



## C. B. Barbee (Apr 9, 2009)

Oh Billy.


----------



## C_Cabra (Apr 9, 2009)

hehe I get the impression he didn't like the interviewer and doesn't like canadians. It almost seemed like he was trying to answer every question with an answer that had no relation to the question.


----------



## gortex6 (Apr 9, 2009)




----------



## Blake Bowden (Apr 9, 2009)

Lol


----------

